# Abbado Woof!



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I continue to work my way through the Abbado symphonies box. Familiarity is breeding contempt, I'm afraid. Listened to Mozart Sym 41... every time the dynamic level dropped, so did the tempo. It was like hearing the forward momentum run out of gas over and over again. No drive at all. Today, Mendelssohn 5 came up. It didn't sound at all like Mendelssohn. The first movement was conducted slowly and ponderously as if it was Wagner or Beethoven. Like Klemperer on quaaludes!

I always had a good impression of Abbado as being a solid, consistent conductor. I'm finding out that isn't the case.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Not an Abbado fan here at all, but I always felt his Mendelssohn and Brahms sets were his best things.
That being said, I just don't really care for his work.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been disappointed with his Mendelssohn also. I know many people think his Mendelssohn ia great, and it's probably just me, but the first movement of the Italian symphony almost falls apart a couple times, and the Reformation Symphony isn't very inspired.


----------

